
Ask HN: Can someone tell me how to get eslint working properly? - itsevrgrn
I have watched numerous videos on youtube and I just can&#x27;t figure this out. Can you tell me how to delete any linters I have made by improperly setting it up and get it working with the airbnb configuration &#x2F; with prettier on my mac?
======
fiiv
First, install eslint. Then you probably want to add a plugin to your editor
that shows it as you're working in your code. All the popular editors have
plugins for this, have a look.

Then you need to set a config for your project, typically through a
.eslintrc.js file in the root of your project. There you specify the airbnb
config.

Keep in mind, if you do not use JSX you will want the airbnb base config.

~~~
itsevrgrn
>Then you need to set a config for your project, typically through a
.eslintrc.js file in the root of your project.

This is the part I'm having a hard time with.

